# emergency room facility



## lgilmore1 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hello

Can you code critical care code with gastric intubation for facility side?


----------



## Valarmathi Venkatesan (Mar 16, 2018)

No, We can't code gastric intubation along with critical care as it is bundled with critical care services. In facility also we follow the same.
Hope it will help you


----------



## Rmann77 (Oct 17, 2018)

*Gastric intubation*

I do the facility side coding and charging for our ED. We DO bill for the gastric intubation facility side. CPT states that "Facilities may report the services separately." Professionals may not bill as it is inclusive to the CC code but that does not apply to the facility.

If this has changed and anyone has any documentation supporting the change please share


----------

